# Blanket spray crossbow (triclopyr) for hairy bittercress?



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

My lawn is infested with hairy bittercress. I ordered some crossbow but am nervous about blanket spraying and killing my lawn. It is too much to spot spray as its everywhere. Is this safe to blanket spray? Has anyone done it?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

You can blanket Triclopyr if you need to. I've done it on half an acre that was about 50% wild violet. I prefer not to blanket if not necessary though. Patches here and there I will spot spray or do smaller blanket areas with the hose end or tow behind. Chemicals are expensive.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

I blanket sprayed my whole lawn with Crossbow at 2 oz per gallon per 1000. Tank mixed with 1 oz/gal/1000 of MSO as an adjuvant. Weeds including hairy bittercress, wild garlic, clover, are dead/dying and the TTTF is unscathed.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks, Scott, Dkrem; Jay20, it looks like I'm in the same boat as you, despite my having max'ed out a single app of Prodiamine 6 weeks ago. Sheesh!

I was pretty sweaty and a chalked up mess with pollen all over me so, I failed to come on here before I hit it with 3 gals of a mix of 1.5oz of Lesco 3-way / 1 gal water ... guess I'll know better and use Triclopyr next time (esp. since I already have it on hand :-/

Jay20, hope the bittercress is a distant memory to you, sooner than later!


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

How did crossbow work for you @Jay20nj ? I bought it and am nervous to use it for spot spraying. Don't want to toast my KBG, but this clovers gotta go!


----------



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

It didn't harm the lawn at all and killed off the hairy bitercress. I followed the label rate


----------

